

I am creating a simple webapp with PHP. What are my best hosting options? - iangrate


======
bifrost
Best takes on a few forms, but the cheapest option for something that will be
public is certainly "shared hosting". That requires zero to minimal admin
skills and is pretty cheap, a couple bucks a year. If it scales beyond what
shared hosting will provide, hopefully you're making money on it and you can
pay to have professionals deal with it.

If its not public, you could probably just build/run it on your workstation.

------
ljoshua
If you don't need to store anything on the filesystem and don't need a DB
larger than 100MB, then AppFog is a great and free starter choice. Doesn't
work in all cases, but a really nice choice if it fits.

<https://www.appfog.com/>

